# ka24e engine swap



## indie88 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a 91 Nissan King cab P/U and I want to replace the engine, am I stuck with the ka24e or is there any other engines I can do a direct swap with that will bolt right up to the current tranny? thanks for your time and help.......


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

no , nothing else is a direct swap.


----------



## tw1sTed13 (Jan 8, 2008)

What about a KA24DE and the matching tranny. Is it hard to put those in?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The DE will bolt in and to the stock trans, as well. The real issues are in the wiring harness and engine managment systems and the ammount of work for what's very little gain in performance. If it's a matter of performance, you might look into building up the KA24E and getting a turbo package. If you don't want to get that far involved, you can wake it up a little with a more aggressive camshaft profile, header and exhaust work and a re-mapped ECM.


----------



## tw1sTed13 (Jan 8, 2008)

So the ECM for the KA24DE wont connect to the stock wire harness on the hardbody?


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

i think they have different sensors... but mainly it's the year difference in the manufacturing...

year differences have different connectors due to the plastic molds they used. 

you can use the wiring on the harness, yes... but you're talking about literally building your own harness...

you can do it, but it's extremely tedious.

be more beneficial for you to just use a DE harness. a wire's a wire, no matter what it's used on. you just have to re-route everything yourself.

say you have a connector on your E harness that only has 2 pins for a particular older sensor that was made for the 91... you try to rewire that onto a sensor for the DE that has 3 or 4 pins... you have to completely reroute that sensor to the ECU. not to mention making sure the ground/ pos/neg is all correct.

it's possible, but if you're going to be doing all that.. you might as well start making your own cars too, ya know?

don't get me wrong, i love the show Junkyard Wars... but you'd benefit more from just getting a DE harness.


----------



## tw1sTed13 (Jan 8, 2008)

you make a very good point


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

to save money, go get a crap one out of a yard... then just take off the connectors and reroute all the wires...

the coloring of the wires doesn't matter too much until you have to read a wiring diagram to find an electric gremlin.

you can always label the wires in certain parts with taped on labels so you can spot the right wire later. ...just put on the label what color the wire was prior. (label em the same as in the wiring diagrams)

it's easy...

just get the harness, then when you get it home... ONE wire at a time... re route it. cut at one end and the other end.. then solder in a new wire.

if you're good at getting the wire out of the connectors you can do a full wire swap. i've seen a guy do it, but when it comes down to how the electrons travel, it really doesn't create that much resistance/ohms to just cut the wire before the connector...

unless the connector itself is corroded, but that's somethign you look for when you're searching for the harness in the yard.


----------

